# Windtunnel Body Works (new release)



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

New Body Release's

WT #2018 GTP 1/12th Road Course Body $17.50
Comes with window mask

MORE TO COME............STAY TUNED!!!!!!!!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

I run all your oval bodies really like them,so im interested to see 1/12 roadcourse body is it on your site or could you post a picture??And how thick is the lexan


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

There is a picture on the website that is linked below. Thanks for your support. There are more plans in the works for road bodies, spring and axles are already availble


Rob @ Windtunnel


----------

